# caravan channel



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

: :x


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Getting better with each episode, Well done  







..nige


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If you ain't got Sky details HERE

Don


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

:x


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi found programme 8 most disjointed and disapointing :roll: 

ray


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Poorly produced would be a understatement. Sponsors a building site in Ipswich which we are informed will be ready for April. Lady reported who unless she is reading it word for word would be lost. Camera man who insists on wanting his own reflection on most shots. Apart from that good professional show. :roll:


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> Poorly produced would be a understatement. Sponsors a building site in Ipswich which we are informed will be ready for April. Lady reported who unless she is reading it word for word would be lost. Camera man who insists on wanting his own reflection on most shots. Apart from that good professional show. :roll:


They do seem rather better at attracting advertising and plugging products than video production maybe they'll get better.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

During the server change there was a posting made in this thread from RuthD.... as I knew that this interesting content would be lost I made a copy...here it is below...

Mike

P.S. If you see this Ruth you may like to post a follow up :lol:

[hr:11dea15fc0]

Posted Originally By RuthD ( a new member) during the server change over
RuthD wrote:

We seem to be getting about 50,000 to 70,000 viewers per edition, so maybe we're not doing too bad - but we are caravanners and motorhome users, not TV stars . . .

Channel 181 - a new editon every fortnight . . . transmitted for 2 weeks at 6pm on Mon, Weds, and Fri + 12.30pm on Sunday - new edition went up yesterday, 28th Feb, with a major bit about a Marquis "special-edition" motorhome, with electric beds (!)

Next new prog on 14th March.

If you don't have Sky, you can see it streamed at the same time on Information TV's website - it has a flash on the front page saying "watch now". There are stacks of video clips on the programme's own site.

Have a nice day!

Ruth


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

So far no Numa Numa. Still Catherine Tate has the edge. 8O


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Bit disappointedas tonight i watched the third repeat of the same programme. The presenter is a bit wooden, and the cameraman does not seem to follow what the presenter is trying to show. Needs a lot of work, to produce a polished finish, bu i will stick with it as i may get some useful minfo.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> Bit disappointedas tonight i watched the third repeat of the same programme. The presenter is a bit wooden, and the cameraman does not seem to follow what the presenter is trying to show. Needs a lot of work, to produce a polished finish, bu i will stick with it as i may get some useful minfo.


hi i think progamme 8 is on again tonight 6.30pm ch 181

what members views :roll:

i think its a bit disjointed :roll:

ray


----------



## 104336 (May 7, 2007)

Programme 13 premieres this Weds - 9th May.

Shows 8 times over two weeks, next new prog on the 23rd May.

Still lots better than any caravanning or motorhome show presently in production, if only 'cos there aren't any others!


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

[ :x


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hope the show a success Chris as you put a lot of hard work in.

Just like any new business you have to plug away at it.

I'll keep watching :wink: :wink:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I still prefer Top Gear, watching the Caravan Channel makes me shudder.

Each to their own though :?


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> I still prefer Top Gear
> 
> Is that because they burn caravans :?: :lol:
> 
> RAY


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Saruman said:


> Is that because they burn caravans :?: :lol:
> 
> RAY


 :wav: :wav:

YAY!!!! and crash them :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

As it is titled The caravan Show why do I expect them to show any Motorhomes and yet they state the program is aimed at both. My Wife and I rolled around the floor laughing at how you could spend so much time on the program putting stick on spots to show how to reverse. Let alone his Wife standing between the caravan and a reversing car. Honest we were rolling around laughing nothing else.


----------



## 104336 (May 7, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> As it is titled The caravan Show why do I expect them to show any Motorhomes and yet they state the program is aimed at both. My Wife and I rolled around the floor laughing at how you could spend so much time on the program putting stick on spots to show how to reverse. Let alone his Wife standing between the caravan and a reversing car. Honest we were rolling around laughing nothing else.


Out of 7 hours of original broadcast material, we're transmitted around 2 hours 30 minutes of about motorhomes, roughly in line with ownership statistics (500,000 caravans, less than 200,00 motorhomes in the UK, according to NCC guesstimates).

Should I have filmed a recent incident we saw when a motorhome owner reversed his still-hitched-up smart car into a lampstandard . . . ? People were trying to shout to him, but he had his window wound up!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Chris, Sorry I should have explained better we were laughing at how you described putting two dot's on the vehicles and then had Dot (I take that to be your Wife) assist with the reversing.So as you said in your filming the idea is you get the dot lined up with the other Dot what about the other Dot.? :wink: 
Perhaps the program would appear more balanced if episodes were not all on Caravans like Sundays.


----------



## 104336 (May 7, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Perhaps the program would appear more balanced if episodes were not all on Caravans like Sundays.


The was also the issue about Dot getting between the dot on the caravan and the dot on the car. Poor Dot (and dots).

This Wednesday's premiere of edition 13 doesn't do much with either caravans or mhs, in fact - theres our rally, mh hitchlift (for scooters), our green bits, and other items.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Might complain but will still view. :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site Chris :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 104336 (May 7, 2007)

Ta!


----------

